# Senn HD 558 Alternative



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

So I was trying out headphones at a local store yesterday, tried out the Sennheiser HD 558s, and I absolutely loved them.

Didn't at all like the 518, or the Momentums either.

Problem is, I want them for at work, and they're an open air design so unfortunately that's not going to work out.

What's the closest relative to these acoustically? Would the 448s compare?

Thanks!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sennheiser HD600 or HD650 would have a higher quality sound with the Sennheiser signature, but those I believe are open back. I'd suggest the Beyerdynamic T70 or T70P or DT880 or DT770.


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

aCiD said:


> Problem is, I want them for at work, and they're an open air design so unfortunately that's not going to work out.


This.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

aCiD said:


> This.


When you buy, be certain to shop with authorized dealers. Or you lose support for your product. 

DT880 Pro
*Features* 



Semi-open reference headphone for monitoring applications.

The DT 880 PRO is a reference-class, semi-open studio headphone which combines all strengths of open, transparent headphones with those of more powerful, closed headphones. Specially designed housings and an improved system equalisation turn this “remake” of the studio classic DT 880 into an ideal studio monitoring headphone, with analytical qualities. Soft ear pads and adjustable, sliding, earpieces together with a single sided connecting cable ensure listening comfort during extended periods of use.

DT 770/880/990 History:
The legendary DT 770/880/990 series has it's roots back in 1981, when the DT 880 was launched - the first dynamic headphone with electrostatic characteristics. In 1985 the DT 770 and 990 models were introduced, completing the series and providing the market with a choice of closed (DT 770), semi-open (DT 880) and open (DT 990) types, for maximum flexibility. The first designs of these models had plastic head bands which, whilst strong, weren’t as robust as the range demanded. However, in the beginning of the 1990's the first professional models were introduced, with spring steel head bands, aluminium yokes and extremely robust ABS housings. Subsequently, the range has taken the world by storm and models are being used all over the world, from recording studios to live broadcast to the home user.

▲ Semi-open, diffuse-field studio headphone 
▲ Analytical sound 
▲ Comfortable fit due to rugged, adjustable, soft padded headband construction 
▲ Robust, easy serviceable construction as all parts are replaceable 
▲ Single-sided cable 
▲ Velour, circumaural ear pads 
▲ Supplied in a carrying case (nylon)
▲ 3.0m (9.8 ft.) coiled cable





*Specifications* 



technical data
Transmission type Wired
Headphone design (operating principle) Semi-open
Headphone impedance 250 ohms
Headphone frequency response 5 - 35.000 Hz
Nominal sound pressure level 96 dB
Construction Circumaural (around the ear)
Cable & plug Coiled connecting cable with mini-jack plug (3.5 mm) & ¼“ adapter (6.35 mm)
Net weight without packaging 295 g
http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/media//datenblaetter/DAT_DT880PRO_EN.pdf







DT880 Edition

*Features* 



If anything of the legendary DT 880 could have been improved, it has been realised with this version. *This top headphone combines the strengths of open and closed headphones.* The complete sound spectrum is reproduced in detail from the deepest sub bass to the highest highs. This semi-open, dynamic headphone is also manufactured in Germany.

• Semi-open back design
• Neutral, balanced sound
• Robust spring steel headband
• Single-sided cable
• Soft headband pad
• Gold-plated 1/8" mini stereo jack plug (3.5 mm) and 1/4" adapter (6.35 mm)




*Specifications* 



technical data
Transmission type Wired
Headphone design (operating principle) Semi-open
Headphone impedance 250 ohms
Headphone frequency response 5 - 35.000 Hz
Nominal sound pressure level 96 dB
Construction Circumaural (around the ear)
Cable & plug Stereo jack plug 3.5 mm (1/8") & ¼“ adapter (6.35 mm)
Net weight without packaging 290 g
http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/media//datenblaetter/DT880_DB_E_A3.pdf





T70


*Features* 



With the T 70 model the unique Tesla technology now steps into the world of premium headphones. The fully metal sound transducers with powerful neodymium annular magnet ensure maximum performance and high fidelity. The *closed design* efficiently eliminates ambient noise. Even at a low volume the finest details can clearly be heard: controlled, analytical and balanced from ultra-deep bass to crystal-clear highs. 

The elaborate three-layer paint and the skin-friendly headband and ear pads made of micro velours emphasise the precious appearance of these headphones – Made in Germany.
The T 70 with 250 ohms proves its power when connected to a hi-fi system at home.


Tesla technology with highest efficiency 
Excellent ambient noise attenuation 
Headband and ear pads made of micro velours 
Supplied with carrying case




*Specifications* 



ransmission type Wired
*Headphone design (operating principle) Closed*
Headphone impedance 250 ohms
Headphone frequency response 5 - 40,000 Hz
Nominal sound pressure level 104 dB (1 mW / 500 Hz)
Construction Circumaural (around the ear)
Cable & plug Gold vaporised mini stereo jack plug (3.5 mm) & 1/4" adaptor (6.35 mm)
Net weight without packaging 417 g
http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/media//datenblaetter/T70_DB_E.pdf




http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/service/faqs/faq-for-headphones.html#fo546


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A few closed-back models with a similar sound signature would be the Audio-Technica ATH-M50, and the Shure SRH 440/840/940 series. I especially like the Audio-Technica's.

Bear in mind that part of what you were hearing with the Sennheiser's is the way the drivers are positioned with their new E.A.R. technology, giving you more open soundstage, and I have not seen that in any of their closed-back models. If you can overlook that, one of the above models might just right for you.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The Beyerdyamic DT 880s are open enough that there is virtually no sound isolation or privacy incoming or outgoing.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> The Beyerdyamic DT 880s are open enough that there is virtually no sound isolation or privacy incoming or outgoing.


In my opnion, it comes down to how loud you like to listen. My K702 are the worst offenders when it comes to privacy. But at low to moderate listening levels, you'd have a hard time hearing them from more than 6 feet away; the clicks on my vintage IBM modem keyboard are much louder at 1-2 feet. 

I was thinking of suggesting the PXC-450 Noise cancelling; but since they are somewhat new and my experience with them is slightly limted, so I wasn't 100% sure about them. Other than that, I'd suggest some nice sealed ear buds from Shure or Custom Fitted Westone.


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

Unfortunately we're relatively close together in my environment, and it's typically pretty quiet in here so I would be very concerned about any open back headphone being heard. And every once and a while I like to be extra loud when it's needed. Part of the objective with headphones at work for me is also keeping other noise, people talking, etc. out.

I appreciate your suggestions, I just feel only the T70s meet my needs, and they're somewhat out of my price range for this, thinking <$150.

What about these: Ultrasone HFI680 or the Beyer DT 660s?

Thanks!


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

8086 said:


> I was thinking of suggesting the PXC-450 Noise cancelling; but since they are somewhat new and my experience with them is slightly limted, so I wasn't 100% sure about them. Other than that, I'd suggest some nice sealed ear buds from Shure or Custom Fitted Westone.


I wish I could do buds, but I just can't, I've tried. I dislike the entirety of the experience.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

aCiD said:


> Unfortunately we're relatively close together in my environment, and it's typically pretty quiet in here so I would be very concerned about any open back headphone being heard. And every once and a while I like to be extra loud when it's needed. Part of the objective with headphones at work for me is also keeping other noise, people talking, etc. out.
> 
> I appreciate your suggestions, I just feel only the T70s meet my needs, and they're somewhat out of my price range for this, thinking <$150.
> 
> ...


Ultrasone's- many say they are just a tad harsh on the ears. And their limited editions are a waste of $$$ (according to Tyll Herstens video blog).

I'd suggest the AKG K-271 or the new K-550 (refub @ crutchfield for $225, $250-299 new). My experience with AKG is that they aren't as bass heavy as Sennheiser and they don't have the same sound Signature. They may not be exactly what you are looking for but by no means are they terrible headphones; just ask Quincy Jones. Or in my younger brothers words "Oh My (insert a favorite word here), I can hear!" "These things are clear".

As for the Beyerdynamic DT660, I can't comment. But it does come from a company that has a reputation for not disappointing. My personal take is the 880 might look the better value. AudiocRaver may be able to better chime on this one than I.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Shure SRH 440


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Beg pardon, trying again.

Shure SRH 440

Entirely by coincidence, my son recommended these to an office buddy who does multimedia work, and he just got them a few days ago and was delighted. My son managed to pry them away for an hour of evaluation and agrees there nice phones, pretty flat, good isolation, comfortable, a good buy for office use.

The price on the Audio-Technica ATH-M50s has gone back up from $105 to almost $150 recently, not sure why.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Amazon has the Audio-Technica ATH-900X for $199. A very recent forum post on Slick Deals, shows you can pick up these $300 headphones for $160.


http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/e447e8b9e20fd636/index.html


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

Very good suggestions here, I'm still reviewing all my options, this has somehow ended up being the most difficult decision I've ever made in my life!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

With so much "good advice" - heh heh - how can you go wrong?

We're curious about your choice, when you make it. Please let us know your decision and how well it worked for you.


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

I was at a local music store and tried on some Audio Technica's which are only $45 on ebay, but knowing those are so good, I'm not investigating their higher end models. They were extremely comfortable to boot.

I just wish I could have all of them in front of me at once, I'd be able to choose in 15 minutes!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep audio showrooms alive, buy local!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

8086 said:


> Keep audio showrooms alive, buy local!


Yes! :clap:

Please, if you use a showroom and their staff to help make your decision, support them.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Yes! :clap:
> 
> Please, if you use a showroom and their staff to help make your decision, support them.


Without them, you could not have come to your conclusion that those were the right headphones for you. They were instrumental in saving you from spending more than was necessary to make you feel satisfied (you do get what you pay for). Buy local because if you had gone on line you would have spent much more than you deemed necessary.


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea, unfortunately that doesn't really exist around here. 

You got FutureShop/BestBuy and that's it, and they only carry whatever they signed on for that year. The store I referenced above was a musical instrument store that just had them for testing some v-drums.



MORE IMPORTANTLY!

Conclusion; I ordered a pair of Audio Technica ATH-A700x, will report back once tested!!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

As long as they were with in (roughly) 25-30% of amazon and the like; I'd still Support Best Buy if that were my only dealer in the area. (Just my 2¢)


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

They certainly didn't carry what I want, but that's hardly the topic of this thread. 

I support those stores just fine with other consumer endevours.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just looking at your choice, the Audio Technica ATH-A700x. Not too much out there in terms of specs, etc, will be very interested in getting some feedback about them once you've gotten acquainted with them. A.T. makes some nice equipment. Hope they work great for you.:sn:


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> I was just looking at your choice, the Audio Technica ATH-A700x. Not too much out there in terms of specs, etc, will be very interested in getting some feedback about them once you've gotten acquainted with them. A.T. makes some nice equipment. Hope they work great for you.:sn:


Well, been using them for a couple weeks now.

I'm not entirely blown away. That's not to say they are bad, they are extremely good, they're just not life changing.

Now, I'm likely doing them a disservice as my only music source at work is my laptop headphone jack, I'm considering throwing a little tube amp in between to help with the larger drivers in these things. Thoughts on that?

However, one of my most important criteria was comfort, and the unique design of the headband on these absolutely accomplishes that, I wear them for hours at a time without any discomfort. Also, these are VERY large!

Thanks for everyone help and advice


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, the comfort factor is a big one.

An external amp of some kind could make quite a difference over a pc sound card output. I have no recent experience with tube amps, favor a low source impedance (< 1 ohm) for damping factor, like the FiiO E10 (all their products have low source impedance), and that generally means solid state.

Again, if you come up with a winner, let us know.:bigsmile:


----------



## aCiD (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea, I think it's time for me to start researching that add-on!


----------

